# Steering Wheel Audio Controls



## Freelancer (Oct 16, 2004)

Well it's been a week. 550 miles on her so far. Top speed has been 147. At this rate I will be needing new tires by the end of May! hehehe

Spent Saturday doing the wash, strip, polish, wax thing. Damn she really shines up nice!

The only complaint that I have is the audio controls on the steering wheel. I keep reseting the track that I'm listening to. Is there anyway to disable these controls? I don't seem to have a problem with the right side, just the left. Anyone else have this problem.


----------



## bemeyer (Apr 4, 2005)

Yes! I thought I had gremlins in my car when as I made a turn my radio suddenly turned on  It didn't take long to find out I was hitting the Mode (i.e. ON) button. I've done this numerous times but I seem to be getting used to it a little. But yes, there's not enough room between the wheel and the buttons for much finger movement!

I'm not aware of any way to disable them though. I'd recommend giving it a little more time to see if you can adjust your motor memory for this new vehicle..


----------



## A4GTOMAJOR (Oct 21, 2009)

Freelancer said:


> Well it's been a week. 550 miles on her so far. Top speed has been 147. At this rate I will be needing new tires by the end of May! hehehe
> 
> Spent Saturday doing the wash, strip, polish, wax thing. Damn she really shines up nice!
> 
> The only complaint that I have is the audio controls on the steering wheel. I keep reseting the track that I'm listening to. Is there anyway to disable these controls? I don't seem to have a problem with the right side, just the left. Anyone else have this problem.


i went and had my head unit replaced along with getting an amp and subs. but once i got a new head unit they didnt work anymore. it depends if you really want to go that far just to get those buttons to turn off. also find the wires to them and cut them..haha


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

I would think there is a way to unplug the wiring?


----------



## Zrocket (Dec 21, 2009)

I really don't know you guy's are hitting the buttons while driving, maybe your fingers are fatter than mine...


----------

